# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بوست للتعارف ....رأيكم شنو؟

## صخر

*احبائي في اون لاين لكم الحب والتجلة...
هناك مثل يقول معرفة الرجال كنز.....
 اريد ان يكون هذا البوست للتعارف فيما بيننا اي بمعني ان يضع كل عضو بياناته الشخصية هنا مثل الاسم الحقيقي....العمر.....مسقط الراس....النشأة الاولي...السكن
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*الاسم عمر سيد أحمد محمد(أبو شهد)
العمر 48عام
السكن جبرة مربع12 الدوحة
الاقامة المملكة العربية السعودية جده منذ 26 عاماً وحتي الآن
القبيلة من الشمالية - المحس
للمعلومية سبقتك الاستاذه نهي ابراهيم (nona) وهي أول من وضعت اسمها الحقيقي ورقم هاتفها
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الاسم:-ياسر محي الدين صالح
السكن :-بحري الشعبية شمال
مسقط الرأس:- دنقلا العرضي
الميلاد-04-09-1970
العمل:- البنك السوداني المصري
الجامعة :- كلية التجارة جامعة النيلين
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الاسم:-ياسر محي الدين صالح
السكن :-بحري الشعبية شمال
مسقط الرأس:- دنقلا العرضي
العمل:- البنك السوداني المصري
الجامعة :- كلية التجارة جامعة النيلين



أستاذ جواندي لماذا أخفيت العمر
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

الاسم عمر سيد أحمد محمد(أبو شهد)
العمر 48عام
السكن جبرة مربع12 الدوحة
الاقامة المملكة العربية السعودية جده منذ 26 عاماً وحتي الآن
القبيلة من الشمالية - المحس
للمعلومية سبقتك الاستاذه نهي ابراهيم (nona) وهي أول من وضعت اسمها الحقيقي ورقم هاتفها



مشكور كتير عمنا عمر علي المرور الكريم والتفاعل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

أستاذ جواندي لماذا أخفيت العمر



تم اجراء اللازم
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*اسعد الفاتح احمد النويري
السكن ام درمان - الثورة
المملكة العربية السعودية - الرياض
القبيلة - جعلي
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الاسم: محمد خليل يونس محمد
العمر: ٢٧ عام
مسقط الراس: المناقل
السكن الحالي : بحري الفكي هاشم
القبيلة : جموعي
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الاسم:-ياسر محي الدين صالح
السكن :-بحري الشعبية شمال
مسقط الرأس:- دنقلا العرضي
الميلاد-04-09-1970
العمل:- البنك السوداني المصري
الجامعة :- كلية التجارة جامعة النيلين



هذا يبدو التسنين
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الاسم: إياس على عبد الرحمن على
تاريخ الميلاد:15\8\1973\الابيض
المهنة :أعمال حرة\موسيقى
السكن:الابيض ولاية شمال كردفان
أعذب.....
*

----------


## majdi

*الاسم : رضوان عقال عبدالدين 
السكن : ولاية غرب دارفور - الجنينة 
حاليا : فى الهند - حيدر اباد  للدراسات العليا 
تاريخ الميلاد : 23-8-1980
العمل : جامعة زالنجى
موبايل : الهند 00918801113034  السودان : 0912743092
الحالة الاجتماعية : زى اياس على عبدالرحمن ود الابيض
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*سليمان محمد ادم ادريس
 9/2/1976 الفرق بيني وجواندي كم ياأبو شهد ( السؤال ليك يا المنطط عينيك)
 رقيب أول شرطه
 ولاية القضارف
0912851451
غير متزوج

*

----------


## meriekhabygidan

*Mohamed Salih Mohamed Ahmed
37 years
Aslan min Shendi
Working & living in the UK
as a medical doctor speciality ; Diabetes & Endocrinology
Meriekhaby since childhood 
I wish i can meet you all one day
wtashrfna
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*الجيلي شاور 
مواليد 24/10/1977
تخرجت ادارة أعمال من الأهلية أمدرمان
من مواليد قرية وادي شعير (الجزيرة)
السكن أمدرمان 
موظف سابق .
رقم ت : 0912398154
مشكور الحبيب صخر علي الفكرة الرائعة ...نتمني أن تقوي العلائق بين الصفوة .
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

احبائي في اون لاين لكم الحب والتجلة...
هناك مثل يقول معرفة الرجال كنز.....
اريد ان يكون هذا البوست للتعارف فيما بيننا اي بمعني ان يضع كل عضو بياناته الشخصية هنا مثل الاسم الحقيقي....العمر.....مسقط الراس....النشاة الاولي...السكن



 يا صخر معرفه الرجال كنز يعني نحن ما عايز تعرفنا اوك ريحتنا من قصه العمر كم دي:6ma6:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*فكرة رائعة وبالجد الواحد حابب يتعرف اكثر على الاخوة بالمنتدي حتي نتواصل اكثر عبر الحياة والحروف وحبذا لو جمعتنا اللقاءات التعارفية وانا اخوكم مريخابي صميم اعشق المريخ من صميم .. صميم .. صميم قلبي وهذه بياناتي للتعارف :

الاسم : نميري حسن عبد الجليل
السكن: أبو آدم مربع 4
الاقامة حاليا: المملكة العربية السعودية - حي المحمدية الغربية
العمل: أعمل محاسب بمؤسسة اسس المعمار
تاريخ الميلاد: 1973
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي صميم
					

فكرة رائعة وبالجد الواحد حابب يتعرف اكثر على الاخوة بالمنتدي حتي نتواصل اكثر عبر الحياة والحروف وحبذا لو جمعتنا اللقاءات التعارفية وانا اخوكم مريخابي صميم اعشق المريخ من صميم .. صميم .. صميم قلبي وهذه بياناتي للتعارف :

الاسم : نميري حسن عبد الجليل
السكن: أبو آدم مربع 4
الاقامة حاليا: المملكة العربية السعودية - حي المحمدية الغربية
العمل: أعمل محاسب بمؤسسة اسس المعمار
تاريخ الميلاد: 1973



حي المحمدية بجده أم الرياض
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

احبائي في اون لاين لكم الحب والتجلة...
هناك مثل يقول معرفة الرجال كنز.....
اريد ان يكون هذا البوست للتعارف فيما بيننا اي بمعني ان يضع كل عضو بياناته الشخصية هنا مثل الاسم الحقيقي....العمر.....مسقط الراس....النشاة الاولي...السكن



 الاسم : خالد محمد أحمد محمد 
العمر : 26 عاما 
مسقط الراس : الحلة الجديدة الخرطوم
السكن : كافوري مربع 4
العمل : موظف بجامعة الزعيم الازهري
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا صخر معرفه الرجال كنز يعني نحن ما عايز تعرفنا اوك ريحتنا من قصه العمر كم دي:6ma6:



لكي العتبة الحبيبة قنوان
فانتن فاكهة المنتدي واريجه الفواح والله لنا كل الشرف بمعرفتكن
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الاسم                محجوب الخير الباشا 
   اللقب                 ود الباشا 
   المدينه                شندى الصلوعاب من مواليد الخرطوم  
   التلفون                 0922903512 
   العمل                   شركة ام تى ان   mtnللاتصالات 
   السكن                  جبره مربع واحد
   القبيله                   الحمراء احمد الله (مريخى حتى النخاع)
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*عمر عثمان الطاهر 
العمر :34 عام 
مسقط الراس : نهر النيل \ الدامر
العمل : معلم 
السكن : دار السلام المغاربة (الحاج يوسف)
*

----------


## شوش79

*الاسم : اشرف بله محمد 
العمر : 31 سنه 
الهوايه : حب المريخ 
السكن : مدني ــ عووضه 
التصنيف : عضو اللجنه الاعلاميه (مريخاب اون لاين)
تلفون : 0918275044 
متزوج والحمد لله 
*

----------


## samawal

*السمؤال عبد الباقي الصديق 
السكن : امدرمان ــ الثورة 
مسقط الرأس : ولاية الجزيرة ــ الحاج عبد الله 
العمر : 30 عام
المهنة : صحفي رياضي 
مكان العمل : صحيفة وهج الصفوة 
الحالة الاجتماعية: أعزب 
التواجد : أينما وجدت الصفوة وجدت 
*

----------


## nona

*معرفة الرجال كنز 
لكن معرفة النساء درر وكنوز 
انت قلت معرفة الرجال يعني ماداير معرفة حواء المريخ لذلك 
عمود حواء يحتجب 
بالانابة عن حواء الزعيم ولاشنو يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*انا احتج حواء المريخ  هى فاكهة المنابر ولا يمكن ان يحتجب عمودكن عنا لكى نستفيد منكن فى كثير من الاطروحات
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*الاسم : انس علي حسن 
تاريخ الميلاد: 16/1/1981م
السكن : الخرطوم العشرة مربع 6
القبيلة : ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــوداني
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

معرفة الرجال كنز 
لكن معرفة النساء درر وكنوز 
انت قلت معرفة الرجال يعني ماداير معرفة حواء المريخ لذلك 
عمود حواء يحتجب 
بالانابة عن حواء الزعيم ولاشنو يا جماعة



ألغالية نونا لكي العتبه حتي ترضي والله ماقصد تهميشكن فانتن الساس والراس ومن دونكن ليس للحياة اي طعم ونتشرف جدا جدا جدا بمعرفتكن
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الاسم \ عبدالغفار محمد عبدالله
مواليد الشماليه (قنتى)
السكن \ الحصحيصا
حاليا المملكه العربيه السعوديه
محافظة الخرمه
العمر \ 15 سنه اقصد 32 سنه
القبيله \بديرى دهمشى مريخى
اعزب خالص
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

الاسم: إياس على عبد الرحمن على
تاريخ الميلاد:15\8\1973\الابيض
المهنة :أعمال حرة\موسيقى
السكن:الابيض ولاية شمال كردفان
أعذب.....



انت أياس عازف الفلوت؟؟
 
*

----------


## صخر

*يا ايهاب انت وين بياناتك
تخريمه
مامعروف امكن الواحد انقطع في محل ساكن انت عشان ايجيك تعدل ليهو راسو
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

يا ايهاب انت وين بياناتك
تخريمه
مامعروف امكن الواحد انقطع في محل ساكن انت عشان ايجيك تعدل ليهو راسو




الصبر يا صخر 
جاييك عديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
 
*

----------


## jamisca

*الاسم محمد مساعد احمد عمر
العمر 47 عاما
السكن الثورة الحارة6
هسى القال ليكم جيبو سيرة العمر دة منو
احرجتونا وشيلتو حالنا يا ابنائى
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

انت أياس عازف الفلوت؟؟
 



ياهو ذاتو


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

ياهو ذاتو









استـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــاذ
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jamisca
					

الاسم محمد مساعد احمد عمر
العمر 47 عاما
السكن الثورة الحارة6
هسى القال ليكم جيبو سيرة العمر دة منو
احرجتونا وشيلتو حالنا يا ابنائى




والله يا سيد محمد مافي احراج ولا حاجة .. بس انت ساكن (الساته) جامسكا دي سببها شنو؟؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

معرفة الرجال كنز 
لكن معرفة النساء درر وكنوز 
انت قلت معرفة الرجال يعني ماداير معرفة حواء المريخ لذلك 
عمود حواء يحتجب 
بالانابة عن حواء الزعيم ولاشنو يا جماعة




هو يا اخوانا دق الجرس ده حاصل حاصل؟؟
تسكت قنوان تقوم نونا؟؟

نسوي شنو نحن؟؟
:056:

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*كل التحية لك يا إيهاب.....
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الاسم:-عزمي حسن خالد عبد الرحمن
السكن :- الرميلة 
مسقط الرأس:- الدويمات (شندي)
موبايل : 0912274203
الميلاد-30-09-1973
العمل:- مصمم ايضاحي (فنان تشكيلي)
الجامعة :- جامعة السودان - كلية الفنون
                        	*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*الاسم: جعفر عبد الحي بابكر
تاريخ: اكتوبر/1669
الحالة الاجتماعية :متزوج والحمد لله
مسقط الراس قرية فاتحة الجعليين (ريفي تمبول)
مكان العمل : المملكة العربية السعودية -الدمام منذ 10سنوات
القبيلة :جعلي موسيابي
جوال: 0508760497
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*الاسم : محمد ادم محمد (ابوعمر)
العمر : 29سنة 
المهنة : موظـــــــــف 
السكن : الخرطوم - الشجرة 
0911140237
متزوج واب لطفل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

هو يا اخوانا دق الجرس ده حاصل حاصل؟؟

تسكت قنوان تقوم نونا؟؟ 
نسوي شنو نحن؟؟
:056:



 والله لو ما سيده فرح كانت حواء المريخ كان ناس ايهاب طردونا زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان:ANSmi  le08:
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

والله لو ما سيده فرح كانت حواء المريخ كان ناس ايهاب طردونا زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان:ansmi  le08:



معقولة بس نطردكم ...
انتو اهل الجلد والراس
    تخريمة...
لاكن برضو مااديتينا بياناتك...مامشكة العمر خلي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الاسم :مرتضي عبدالسلام دياب ألعمر : ٢٧عام         ألسكن : ولايه القضارف المهنه : موظف             ألحاله الاجتماعيه : عازب  القبيله : شايقي
                        	*

----------


## jamisca

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

والله يا سيد محمد مافي احراج ولا حاجة .. بس انت ساكن (الساته) جامسكا دي سببها شنو؟؟



هههههههههههه
شكرا يا ايهاب على جبر الخواطر بخصوص قصة العمر
اما حكاية جاميسكا فهى لقب من زمن الطفولة
وايام الشباب والكورة
                        	*

----------


## jamisca

*يا اخوانا
فى حكاية القبيلة نحن مريخاب
المريخ كيان جامع ذابت فيه كل الديانات والقبائل والعصبيات
والجنسية سودانيين
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jamisca
					

يا اخوانا
فى حكاية القبيلة نحن مريخاب
المريخ كيان جامع ذابت فيه كل الديانات والقبائل والعصبيات
والجنسية سودانيين




:1 (10)::1 (12):
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jamisca
					

الاسم محمد مساعد احمد عمر
العمر 47 عاما
السكن الثورة الحارة6
هسى القال ليكم جيبو سيرة العمر دة منو
احرجتونا وشيلتو حالنا يا ابنائى



أيوة كده خلي المستور يبان وحنلاقي ناس أكبر مننا كمان
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جعفر بابكر
					

الاسم: جعفر عبد الحي بابكر
تاريخ: اكتوبر/1669
الحالة الاجتماعية :متزوج والحمد لله
مسقط الراس قرية فاتحة الجعليين (ريفي تمبول)
مكان العمل : المملكة العربية السعودية -الدمام منذ 10سنوات
القبيلة :جعلي موسيابي
جوال: 0508760497



ياراجل انت لسع عائش وكمان مغترب  انت من عهد الخلفاء الراشدين  ويمكن من العصر الجاهلي الله يطول عمرك كمان وكمان 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

والله لو ما سيده فرح كانت حواء المريخ كان ناس ايهاب طردونا زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان:ansmi  le08:



اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه .. وكمان جابت ليها تمييز ضد المرأة؟؟؟؟
:008::008::008:
 
*

----------


## viva 2020

*الاسم  وليد محمد حسن
المهنة  طالب
العمر  ٢١
السكن ام رمان-الثورة
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*الاسم  وليد محمد حسن
المهنة  طالب
العمر  ٢١
السكن ام رمان-الثورة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*احمد الحبر ابوعركي
مواليد أواخر 1971م
المهنة الحالية : محاسب
خريج جامعة السودان
الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوج والحمد لله
مسقط الرأس : العيلفون
الاقامة الحالية : الممكلة العربية السعودية
الجوال : 0548007282
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فكرة جميلة ومعرفة الرجال والنساء كنز لا يفنى حتى لايزعلوا أخوات نسيبه
عبد الناصر عمر الطيب (أبوجود)
تاريخ الميلاد: 8-8-1968المهنة: منسق شئون إداريةخريج جامعة شرق النيل وجامعة الخرطوم دراسات علياالحالة الإجتماعية: متزوج ولي (جود وأحمد)مسقط الرأس: سوداني مولود بمدينة البراري (الوالد من جرا_بديري دهمشي والوالده من كرمكول _شايقية -الولاية الشمالية)الإقامة بالسودان: إمتداد ناصر مربع 4الإقامة بالسعودية حاليا: جدة - حي السلامة (قرب تقاطع شارعي صاري واليمامه)رقم الجوال: 0502826075الهوايات: القراءة بالذات القرآن الكريم ثم الصحف بأنواعه وكرة القدم(لاعب سابق) وأهم شيء مباريات المريخبريدي الإلكتروني:[email protected]صفحتي على الفيس بوك: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=homeصفحتي على التويتر: http://twitter.com/#home
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لتقوية العلاقات الاجتماعية الترابط بين الاعضاء كانت هناك فكرة اللقات التفاكرية زي لقاء الاسكلاء واللقاء التم في بيت ابوشهد والمستهدف الاول منه اعضاء الداخل وبالنسبة لاعضاء الخارج العلاقات بين الناس علي مستوى المنبر مجهود شخصى او كما اعتقد.
فكرة حلوه عشان نكون مع بعض اسرة واحدة ويد فكرة لقاء او مكاشفة مع شخصية من شخصيات المنبر وكل اسبوع نستضيف عضو جديد نتعرف عليه ونشوف حياته خارج المنبر نطرح عليه الاسئلة ويجاب عليها وبكدا يكون المستفيد الاول المنبر واللقاء يستهدف اعضاء الداخل والخارج ونعيش مع بعض اخوة يجمعنا حب الزعيم نجتمع ونفترق عليه 
شروط المكاشفة:-
1/ للضيف الحق في الاجابة علي الاسئلة كاملة او بعضها حسب وجهة نظره الشخصية
2/لا يسمح بطرح اكثر من 3 مداخلات من قبل العضو الواحد الا اذا سمح الضيف بذالك
3/ يمنع التطرق الي الاسئلة التى تسبب حساسية بين الاعضاء او تجريح الضيف وسيتم حذف اي مشاركة غير لائقة
4/ فترة الاستضافه اسبوع في بوست في منتدى اخبار المريخ وبعدها يتم نقل البوست الي منتدى دار مريخاب اون لاين او اى منتدى اخر حسب وجهة نظر الادارة ويتم فتح بوست جديد للضيف القادم  

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*المساهة اعلاه خواطر وردة الي وانا اتصفح في المنبر حابي اعرف راي الاخوان واذا في تثنية وتايد ياريت يكون في ترشيح لشخصية معينة نبدا بيها التعارف ولا رايكم شنو ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

المساهة اعلاه خواطر وردة الي وانا اتصفح في المنبر حابي اعرف راي الاخوان واذا في تثنية وتايد ياريت يكون في ترشيح لشخصية معينة نبدا بيها التعارف ولا رايكم شنو ياصفوة



 انا اثني واؤيد الفكرة وارشح جواندي او قنوان 
كما اوافق علي الجلوس علي هذا الكرسي بس بشرطين :
1- ما اكون اول زول
2- لمن تختاروني تكلموني قبل بداية الجلسة بيوم مع ارفاق رابط الموضوع كي استطيع التواصل المباشر .
.. سلام
*

----------


## africanu

*هذا توقيعي

اوافق يامحمد كمال

ضربة حرة:-
عيك الزوغة بنسجلها غياب مع شكك في الانتماء
*

----------


## مرهف

*اثني واقترح ان تكون اول من يُجلس علي الكرسي
ثم المثني 
ثم اسعد بالانقليزي
ثم بقية العقد الفريد
وخاصة ابو شهد
...
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اثني واقترح ان تكون اول من يُجلس علي الكرسي
ثم المثني 
ثم اسعد بالانقليزي
ثم بقية العقد الفريد
وخاصة ابو شهد
...



اسعد دي لزوما شنوووو؟؟؟؟؟ظ
المتنا دا انا معاك فيهو لكن قبلي الساعة 12 ولا بعدها



احيي الفكرة وفكرة ممتازة تسلم يا حبيب


وانتا اول الجالسين عشان هي فكرتك
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اثني واقترح ان تكون اول من يُجلس علي الكرسي
ثم المثني 
ثم اسعد بالانقليزي
ثم بقية العقد الفريد
وخاصة ابو شهد
...




المثنى دا تطير عيشتو وعيشة أفريكانو معاهو !!!!!!(مالكم مش صحبي)
الواحد يجي متفقد البوستات سااااااااااااااكت ، يلقى ليك الجماعة إقترحوا وثنوا وأيدوا ونفذوا . 
ياخ هو أصلو شنو !!!!!! 
هوي يا مرهف بطل لخبطة . أسحن ليك !!!!!:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
والله ياأبو حميد فكرة جميلة وممتعة بس دايرة حبة تقنين شوية عشان تكون مثالية . وبعد داك مــــــــــــــــــافي مشكلة ، بس أكون بعد أسعد ، ولو إتعلمنا الحجامة فيك إنت شخصيا يا محمد كمال (نظام بيان بالعمل وكدا) يكون مـــــــــــــــــــــابتـــــــــــال (آي ،بالتــــــــاء : والما عاجبو .............. ح واجبوا).

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*
الفكرة بجد ممتازة ورائعة جدا" وانشالله ستري النور قريبا" جدا" جدا" 
والتأخير فقط لمزيد من التشاور وتقنين المسألة 
وسنقوم بوضع بعض الاقتراحات للاخوة الاعضاء 
لابداء الرأي والموافقة عليها 
وانشالله نحو روابط أقوي بين المنبر

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مشكورين ياشباب كلكم بدون فرز علي التثنية والتايد وانشاء الله تتنفذ بس انا ما حا اكون اول ضيف علي الكرسي وبقترح جواندى او ابو شهد لضربة البداية 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					


الفكرة بجد ممتازة ورائعة جدا" وانشالله ستري النور قريبا" جدا" جدا" 
والتأخير فقط لمزيد من التشاور وتقنين المسألة 
وسنقوم بوضع بعض الاقتراحات للاخوة الاعضاء 
لابداء الرأي والموافقة عليها 
وانشالله نحو روابط أقوي بين المنبر




شنو يامدير انا كنت عايز ابداء في تنفيذ الفكرة من اليوم بس كلامك دا اخرني شوية وفي انتظار اقتراحاتكم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*فكرة جميله اتمني ان يتم تنفيذها
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

فكرة جميله اتمني ان يتم تنفيذها




انشالله يا بكري .. وستكون من ضيوفنا الاوائل انشالله

دايرين :1 (46):
 
*

----------


## az3d

*اها خلاص دايرين تموتو فكرة الراجل

ابدو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*فكرة جميلة جداً بس انا عندي إقتراح ياريت أي زول يتم إجلاسو في الكرسي الساخن يتفتح بوست منفصل بي إسمو  لاني ملاحظ أنو في المنبر هنا بعد عشرة مشاركات بتتفتح صفحة جديدة ودة بكون متعب جدا في متابعة الردود خاصة مع تكاثر الصفحات فياريت يا إدارة تزيدو  مسالة الصفحة تشيل أكتر من عشرة مشاركات دي لانو في صفحات بتروح في حق الله
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فعلا" يا عزمي كلامك منطقي
وبصراحة نحن أخرنا فتح البوست من اليوم عشان المزيد من اراء ومداخلات الاخوة وياريت مزيد مزيد من الاراء والاقتراحات
وأقترح ابلاغ ضيف الكرسي قبل 24 ساعة من مواعيد البوست عبر الرسائل الخاصة 

*

----------


## تينا

*والله الفكره حلوه وانا اقترح ابو شهد بس يكون في تنبيه عشان الضيف اكون حاضر وحنا نكون موجودين يعني مثلا قبل يومين ابوشهد يكون اعلن في المنبر يوم كدة الساعة كده يرد علي الاسئله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

والله الفكره حلوه وانا اقترح ابو شهد بس يكون في تنبيه عشان الضيف اكون حاضر وحنا نكون موجودين يعني مثلا قبل يومين ابوشهد يكون اعلن في المنبر يوم كدة الساعة كده يرد علي الاسئله






قصدك يا تينا نعلن الضيف من خلال البوست؟؟؟ 
ولا نخلي اعلانه يكون بين الاشراف والضيف مباشرة؟؟؟

الموضوع للاراء والافكار
 
*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*‏ عزيزي محمد كمال أثني المقترح الجميل  يارائع أنشاء الله يكون قريب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

اها خلاص دايرين تموتو فكرة الراجل

ابدو



شكرا يابو السعود
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

فكرة جميله اتمني ان يتم تنفيذها



مشكووووووووووووور يازوق
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

فكرة جميلة جداً بس انا عندي إقتراح ياريت أي زول يتم إجلاسو في الكرسي الساخن يتفتح بوست منفصل بي إسمو  لاني ملاحظ أنو في المنبر هنا بعد عشرة مشاركات بتتفتح صفحة جديدة ودة بكون متعب جدا في متابعة الردود خاصة مع تكاثر الصفحات فياريت يا إدارة تزيدو  مسالة الصفحة تشيل أكتر من عشرة مشاركات دي لانو في صفحات بتروح في حق الله



شكرا ياعزمى وكلامك منطقي اشكرك بكل حرارة علي تثنية الفكرة وبالنسبة لزيادة عدد المشاركات في الصفحة متروك للاخوة في الادارة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

والله الفكره حلوه وانا اقترح ابو شهد بس يكون في تنبيه عشان الضيف اكون حاضر وحنا نكون موجودين يعني مثلا قبل يومين ابوشهد يكون اعلن في المنبر يوم كدة الساعة كده يرد علي الاسئله



اكيد الفكرة حلوة بمشاركتك يارئعة بالنسبة لاعلان الضيف قبل يومين مامشكلة لان فترة الاستضافة اسبوع ممكن يتم الاعلان عن الضيف في اول مشاركة في بداية البوست وفترة الاستضافة اسبوع ممكن تتداخلي مع الضيف في اي زمن خلال هذا الاسبوع
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

قصدك يا تينا نعلن الضيف من خلال البوست؟؟؟ 
ولا نخلي اعلانه يكون بين الاشراف والضيف مباشرة؟؟؟

الموضوع للاراء والافكار
 



اكيد بالاراء والافكار الفكرة حاتكون احلاء وتتنفذ بصورة جميلة شديد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الحسن
					

‏ عزيزي محمد كمال أثني المقترح الجميل  يارائع أنشاء الله يكون قريب



انشاء الله ياطارق البداية تكون في اليومين ديل وتقريبا كدا الضيف الاول يكون عمنا ابوشهد وجهز نفسك حاتكون واحد من ضيوف الكرسي
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

اكيد الفكرة حلوة بمشاركتك يارئعة بالنسبة لاعلان الضيف قبل يومين مامشكلة لان فترة الاستضافة اسبوع ممكن يتم الاعلان عن الضيف في اول مشاركة في بداية البوست وفترة الاستضافة اسبوع ممكن تتداخلي مع الضيف في اي زمن خلال هذا الاسبوع




يا أبو حميد .. عندي راي (صغيروني كده)  
دحين فترة الاسبوع دي ما كتيرة؟؟
الاسئلة بتكون كملت والضيف بكون زهج 
ويمكن الكرسي يكون اتكسر...
في رأيي فترة 24 ساعة بتكون مناسبة عشان المداخلات وكده وبتضمن أكبر عدد من المداخلات وفي ناس كتير بتكون مستنية ضيف الكرسي يكون فلا أو علان ..
وفكرة ال24 ساعة دي انا شفتها في منتدي تاني خاص بالعمل الطوعي والانساني وبالجد مريحة جدا" وكنت ضيف عندهم الاسبوع الفات (يعني حبة خبرة وكده)..


تخريمة..
لو الضيف افريكانو ولا قنوان .. حتسوي شنو؟؟
:dn3:



*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*مفترح جميل يامبدع ياود كمال
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					




يا أبو حميد .. عندي راي (صغيروني كده)  
دحين فترة الاسبوع دي ما كتيرة؟؟
الاسئلة بتكون كملت والضيف بكون زهج 
ويمكن الكرسي يكون اتكسر...
في رأيي فترة 24 ساعة بتكون مناسبة عشان المداخلات وكده وبتضمن أكبر عدد من المداخلات وفي ناس كتير بتكون مستنية ضيف الكرسي يكون فلا أو علان ..
وفكرة ال24 ساعة دي انا شفتها في منتدي تاني خاص بالعمل الطوعي والانساني وبالجد مريحة جدا" وكنت ضيف عندهم الاسبوع الفات (يعني حبة خبرة وكده)..


تخريمة..
لو الضيف افريكانو ولا قنوان .. حتسوي شنو؟؟
:dn3:






ياعزيزى يارئع اقترحك جميل جدا بس 24 ساعة ماكفاية ممكن زول تنمعه ظروفه من دخول في ال24 ساعة المذكورة وبكون فوت علي نفسه فرصة المداخلة وظروف الناس من ضغط الحياة وظروف الهمل وكدا عادي يومين الواحد مايخش النت عشان كدا فكرة الاسبوع مناسبة جدا وانا عن نفسي جربتها كنت ضيف في كرسي الاعتراف في منتدى خاص بالصيادلة ووفكرة الاسبوع ادت فرصة لاكبر عدد من الناس للمشاركة لكن مامشكلة خير الامور اوسطها نخليها 3 ايام او ندى فرصة لزول تالت يحكم بينتنا ويحدد 24 ساعه او اسبوع رايك شنو

راي صواب يحتمل الخطاء وراي غيري خطاء يحتمل الصواب
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الحسن
					

مفترح جميل يامبدع ياود كمال



مشكور ياملك طاب يومك واسعد الله اوقاتك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					





تخريمة..
لو الضيف افريكانو ولا قنوان .. حتسوي شنو؟؟
:dn3:






بفتش فتيش للاسئلة السخنة واردم ليك جنس ردم لمن يامنو
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

 

يا أبو حميد .. عندي راي (صغيروني كده) 
دحين فترة الاسبوع دي ما كتيرة؟؟
الاسئلة بتكون كملت والضيف بكون زهج 
ويمكن الكرسي يكون اتكسر...
في رأيي فترة 24 ساعة بتكون مناسبة عشان المداخلات وكده وبتضمن أكبر عدد من المداخلات وفي ناس كتير بتكون مستنية ضيف الكرسي يكون فلا أو علان ..
وفكرة ال24 ساعة دي انا شفتها في منتدي تاني خاص بالعمل الطوعي والانساني وبالجد مريحة جدا" وكنت ضيف عندهم الاسبوع الفات (يعني حبة خبرة وكده).. 

تخريمة..
لو الضيف افريكانو ولا قنوان .. حتسوي شنو؟؟
:dn3: 




 افريكانو وقنوان تطير عيشتهم 
تخريمه 
افريكانو انا رديت ليك:c020:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يعني لجنة وساطة وتحكيم وكده؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عجبتني والله 






ما جابت ليها تحكيم يا ابوحميد بس هي وجهات نظر بتتطرح ونشوف المناسب منها 

فكرة ال24 ساعة دي في رأيي مريحة لاسباب كتيرة يعني اتخيل نفسك ضيف الكرسي والبوست اتفتح من الساعة 6 مساء لحدي الساعة 6 مساء اليوم التاني (طبعا" بعد التشاور معاك) والاسئلة دورت .. ولحدي الساعة 6 مسا اليوم التاني بيكون البوست أقلاه عمل 8 صفحات ,, مع مراعاة انو في ناس بتدخل بس المسا عشان في أماكن الشغل ولا الدراسة ما في انترنت متوفرة وكمان بنفس الفكرة في ناس بتدخل من الصباح لحدي الساعة 4 مثلا" لان النت متوفر في محل الشغل ومافي في البيت  يعني بالطريقة دي بتكون ضمنت كتير من الناس انها تشارك في الكرسي مع الضيف وعشان الموضوع ما يبقي طويل والاسئلة تكمل ويستمر زول واحد لاكتر من يوم وفي ناس كتيرة بتكون مستنية دورها يجي في الكرسي ..
وفي حاجة تانية نختها في بالنا انو يومي الجمعة والسبت عطلة في السودان وعشان ما نظلم الناس البتتداخل معنا من المكاتب أقترح يكون الكرسي مقفول في اليومين ديل. 
لاحظ في كم عضو في المنبر (عدد كذا الف) ومن حقهم كلهم يجو الكرسي بل ولازم يمروا علي الكرسي ده
مثلا: اول خمسين مشترك في الكرسي حياخدو خمسين يوم (شهر وعشرين يوم) لو بنظام ال24 ساعة في كل ايام الاسبوع السبعة
ولو نظام الخمسة ايام في الاسبوع حتبقي سبعين يوم (شهرين وعشرة ايام) خمسين مشترك في سبعة ايام
في رأي شخصي جدا" انو نظام 24 ساعة في حمسة ايام ممكن يغطي عدد أكبر من الاخوة الاعضاء .. ولاحظ الفرق طلع عشرين يوم (يعني عشرين عضو) في حالة الاسبوع 5 أيام/أعضاء وفي حالة الاسبوع 7 أيام/أعضاء فما بالك بثلاتة ايام .. يعني عضوين في الاسبوع 
وعندي اقتراح تاني .. ممكن كل شهر نختار عضو من الاعضاء الذين جلسوا علي الكرسي (في فترة ال30 يوم السابقة مثلا") ويكون ضيف شرف لمدة 48ساعة (مثلا" خميس جمعة أو جمعة سبت) عشان لو في اسئلة ما اتسألت ليهو الناس تقر تكملها معاهو.

ومزيد من الاراء يا أخوة

*

----------


## قنوان

*فكره زي الورد ونحن في ناس كدا منتظرنهم يقعدو لينا في الكرسي دا يا قامو يا لصقو الكلام ليك يا المطير عينيك 
طبعا البدايه لازم تكون بصاحب الفكره عشان البقيه يكتسبوا الشجاعه
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*فترة جلوس الضيف علي الكرسي الساخن 24 ساعة 
5 كراسي في الاسبوع مع اثتثنا يومى الجمعة والسبت 
ابلاغ الضيف قبل يوم من جلوسه علي الكرسي 
مناشدة الادارة زيادة عدد المشاركات في الصفحة الواحدة ( اذا امكن )
الضيف الاول اخونا جواندى
تقريبا دي كل المقترحات الواردة رايك شنو لو في زيادة او حذف او تعديل
 لكن الحاجة المهمة يا ايهاب عنوان البوست شنو مكاشفة تعارفية ام الكرسي الساخن ام ماذا
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*لاتصدر هذا الافكار الا من شخص صفوه حادب علي التواصل بين الاعضاء
 وزيادة رابط الاخوه بينهم لك التحيه والود واتمنا من الاخوه في الاداره
 تنفيذ كل المشاريع التي وعدونا بها علي عجل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

فترة جلوس الضيف علي الكرسي الساخن 24 ساعة 
5 كراسي في الاسبوع مع اثتثنا يومى الجمعة والسبت 
ابلاغ الضيف قبل يوم من جلوسه علي الكرسي 
مناشدة الادارة زيادة عدد المشاركات في الصفحة الواحدة ( اذا امكن )
الضيف الاول اخونا وعمنا ابو شهد 
تقريبا دي كل المقترحات الواردة رايك شنو لو في زيادة او حذف او تعديل
 لكن الحاجة المهمة يا ايهاب عنوان البوست شنو مكاشفة تعارفية ام الكرسي الساخن ام ماذا













والله يا محمد كمال شكلي كده يا (حنكتك) 
:ANSmile06:

ويا (بريتك) وقلت تتخارج من النقة بيتاعتي دي
 :mecry:
ولو التانية دي أعفي لي


لو الناس اتفقت انشالله بكرة نخت التريبات كاملة بعد المزيد من مقترحات الاخوة وكمان بعد التشاور معاك وتكون ضربة البداية يوم الاربعاء انشالله بالاخ جواندي 



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان محمد أدم
					

لاتصدر هذا الافكار الا من شخص صفوه حادب علي التواصل بين الاعضاء
 وزيادة رابط الاخوه بينهم لك التحيه والود واتمنا من الاخوه في الاداره
 تنفيذ كل المشاريع التي وعدونا بها علي عجل













يا سليمان جايينك بس اصبر لينا شوية كده
الكرسي محمدك محمدك يا أخوي

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*العفو ياحبيب والهم واحد
 ونحن في المريخ اخوة نعشق المنبر ونهوا واختلاف الراء فينا يجعل المنتدى اقوا


مع الاعتزار لاصل البيت ولل الدكتور عر محمود خالد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حاليا 
محمد كمال, Ehab M. Ali, قنوان
قنون ماعندك نظرية طايرة ولا اي حاجة كدا ولا كدا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان محمد أدم
					

لاتصدر هذا الافكار الا من شخص صفوه حادب علي التواصل بين الاعضاء
 وزيادة رابط الاخوه بينهم لك التحيه والود واتمنا من الاخوه في الاداره
 تنفيذ كل المشاريع التي وعدونا بها علي عجل



لك التحية اطنان واطنان وسلامات يازول يارايع سلامات عوافي
                        	*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*جميل جدا يارائع
وبالجد انا مابعرف حد في المنبر وكل امنياتي ان اتعرف علي كل الصفوة في المنبر وخاصه اني اعيش في غربه داخل غربه لوطن لم ياتي بعد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الي الامام نحن من خلفكم ونشد من ازركم 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الي الامام نحن من خلفكم ونشد من ازركم 






لييه من خلفنا .. يعني مافي طريقة تبقي من امامنا؟؟؟
:dn2:
 
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

انشاء الله ياطارق البداية تكون في اليومين ديل وتقريبا كدا الضيف الاول يكون عمنا ابوشهد وجهز نفسك حاتكون واحد من ضيوف الكرسي



 حاضر ياأستاذ محمد كمال أنا قبلت أن أكون أول الضحايا
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

حاضر ياأستاذ محمد كمال أنا قبلت أن أكون أول الضحايا



ههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا ابو شهد ارجا الراجيك
سمعتا تحت تحت قالو الشوت ضفاري
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, sonstar 
سلام
                        	*

----------


## زياد..ودالهدى

*الاسم /زياد عبد الباقى محمد الفضل
تاريخ الميلاد.1/1/1960
مكان الميلاد/الهدى..ولاية الجزيرة
مراحل التعليم/الابتدائى والمتوسط بالهدى/الثانوى بحنتوب الثانوية/كلية التجارة/جامعة عين شمس/مصر
التخصص/محاسب
العمل/مدير تنفيذى/المملكة العربية السعودية
مكان العمل/المدينة المنورة
اول مبارة حضرتها للمريخ/وانا فى الصف السادس
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا أخوانا نحن لسه ما اتعارفنا كويس

*

----------


## gafar

*الاسم/ جعفر يوسف عجيمى
تاريخ الميلاد/ 25/9/1981
السكن / الخرطوم-جبره
العمل / موظف قطاع خاص
الجنس / زكر- سودانى
القبيله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

الاسم: إياس على عبد الرحمن على
تاريخ الميلاد:15\8\1973\الابيض
المهنة :أعمال حرة\موسيقى
السكن:الابيض ولاية شمال كردفان
أعذب.....



السكن فى أى الأحياء بهذه المدينة العريقة عروس الرمال ؟
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jamisca
					

الاسم محمد مساعد احمد عمر
العمر 47 عاما
السكن الثورة الحارة6
هسى القال ليكم جيبو سيرة العمر دة منو
احرجتونا وشيلتو حالنا يا ابنائى



هم أبناؤك ولكن فى المنتدى من رأى الشمس قبلك !
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*محجوب الخير الباشا 
المهنه  ادارى mtn
العمر عمر الزهور عمر الغرام 
السكن جبره مربع 1
0922903512
                        	*

----------


## احمر شديد

*الاسم : بدر الدين ابراهيم حسن عمر (ابو نيثر)
الميلاد: امدرمان - النشأة : مدينة رفاعة 
السكن الحالى : امدرمان الثورة الحارة العاشرة 
تاريخ الميلاد : 21/10/1975
الاقامة: المملكة العربية السعودية - حاليا بالسودان وأمكن على طول
القبيلة : جعلى
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الاسم| احمد عثمان محمد جبريل
المنبر| احمد جبريل
العمر | 48
السكن | الشماليه كريمه
العمل | فندق النصر كريمه
الموبايل| 0915024195
        0127026564   
 ---------------------------------------------------
الاحبه الاعضاء كتابة التلفون مهمه جدا لانه هو اداة التواصل

*

----------


## SAMIELRAFIG

*سامى محمد الرفيق محمد الفضل
الميلاد 1975
رباطابى الاصل مريخى الهوى 
العمل شركة سودانى لخدمة الاتصالاات 
السكن الشقلاب
[email protected]
خريج اعلام تخصص علاقات عامه واعلان 
حاصل على قيد صحفى
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الاسم :  احمد حسن محمد على 

العمر :  من مواليد 1959 بوادى حلفا 

المهنة : مهندس بشركة السكر السودان

السكن  : حلفا الجديدة مصنع السكر
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*الاسم: مصعب عبد الجبار عبد القادر
السكن: امدرمان المنارة
العمر 28 عاماً وقيل 29 المره قاعدة تقول لي 20 ها ها
العمل: مهندس
القبيلة: دنقلاوي
التلفون: اخر واحد 0917154860
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected]
الموقع: learn.ahladalil.com
التشجيع المريخي: متشدد وارث التشجيع من الوالد الله يرحمه
المعلومات: ضئيلة جداً لاني بقولو علي باش مخستك عشان كدة لو جيت بعد تلاتة يوم قلت ليكم الكورة كم كم ما تستغربو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*رندا عوض الكربم عبده خليل
25سنة
الخرطوم
حلفاوية والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الاسم كرم الدين امام احمد
المدينه الابيض
الاقامه جده شارع حراء
العمل محاسب
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الاسم :محمد مامون عبدالرحيم
مواليد 1\1\1987
حاليا طالب في السنة الخامسة بجامعة النيلين كلية علوم الحاسوب وتقانة المعلومات
السكن :امدرمان-بانت شرق-بالقرب من مسجد بانت القديم
هواياتي :التصميم  الاعلاني-السفر والسياحة- كرة القدم-السباحة-كمال الاجسام-التعارف والصداقات عبر النت.
محليا: اشجع الزعيم
اوربيا:ريال مدريد-ميلان-تشيلسي
منخبي المفضل في كاس العالم : الارجنتين
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*الاسم احمد عطا حسن 
تاريخ الميلا  8/1/1981
مسقط الراس  عطبرة 
السكن والعمل  بورتسودان
الحالة الاجتماعية متزوج 
الابناء مازن
القبيلة  جعفري

م  0912603727
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الاسم: خالد سليمان طه
مواليد 19-9-1971
خريج جامعة الجزيرة كلية الاقتصاد قسم المحاسبة
مدير مبيعات بالمصنع العالى للبيوت الجاهزة بجدة
السكن بالسودان سوبا غرب
السكن بجدة حى الظهران
جوال رقم 0502320644
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*محمد احمد محمد الامين
48 سنة
الميلاد - امدرمان-
الاقامة -القصيم -بريدة
                        	*

----------


## minoalmre5

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

الاسم : محمدالامبن مبارك محمدالامين
العنوان : كولا لمبور- مالزيا
العمر:  23 شنة
المهنة : طالب في جامعةkliuc المالزيا هندسة مدنية
*

----------


## الشمباتى

*الاسم : الباقر عثمان الشمباتى ( ابو احمد )
السكن : حلفا الجديدة
مكان الاقامة : جدة
تاريخ الميلاد :1973
                        	*

----------


## الشمباتى

*اعذب.......
                        	*

----------


## الشمباتى

*00966505183012
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الاسم: اواب محمد عبدالعال..

العمر: 19 سنة..

العمل: طالب..

النشأة: الولاية الشمالية..

السكن: الخرطوم..
*

----------


## مريخاب

*مصطفى عوض خالد

الميلاد 1982
كريمة - مقاشى 

جامعة وادى النيل - تجارة 

السعودية - الرياض
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الإسم جعفر عثمان شمو
السكن بحري -السامراب
من مواليد البرسي - سنار‎
طالب بكلية الحاسوب جامعة النيلين
عاشق للزعيم مجنون
                        	*

----------


## ود الخلا

*مجاهد محمد عباس
الجــزيرة - المسلمية
مواليد 1981
خريج ميكانيا - الخرطوم 2003
العمل: الشركة السودانية لخطوط أنابيب البترول 
(حقل بترودار لإنتاج النفط)
أعالي النيل - فلوج
م/ 0922394540 - 0919971777
*

----------


## الحارث

*الحارث عبدالرحيم عبدالله عثمان
العمر : 29 سنة
السكن حاليا :دنقلا
المــــــهـــنه :عامل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عبدالرحمن بابكر عمر 
السكن الغسيناب ريفي رفاعة 
العمر 24 سنة لسة ماتمت 
السكن حاليا السعودية -حائل 
اعمال حرة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الاسم:- عبد العزيز عوض أحمد
السكن :- بحري الدروشاب حديثاً / مدني سابقاً
مسقط الرأس:- الرياض / السعودية
القبيلة :- المحس
العمر :- 26 عام
الجامعة :- جامعة الجزيرة / هندسة كيميائية
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

الإسم جعفر عثمان شمو
السكن بحري -السامراب
من مواليد البرسي - سنار‎
طالب بكلية الحاسوب جامعة النيلين
عاشق للزعيم مجنون



الأخ جعفر طلعنا جيران أنا ساكن الدروشاب ج / حي الروضة
ياريت تشرفنا بزيارة وده تلفوني 0912523021

كورنر :
الشرك قبض ياصخر ..,,.. دي فايدة بوستات التعارف أكيد حتتعرف علي صفوة ..,,..
*

----------


## النسر2

*الاسم : محمد كمال الدين محمد
السكن : عطبره 
تاريخ الميلاد : 2/1/1977
العمل : مركز نيوتوب للإنتاج الاعلامى
أعذب
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الإسم /  لؤي محمد أحمد
العمر / 26 سنة
من مواليد الولاية الشمالية ( نوري )
السكن حاليا : الحاج يوسف المايقوما
خريخ لغات / المعهد الإسلامي للترجمه
موظف بشركة دعاية وإعلان
الحالة الإجتماعية: أعزب 
ت :0909359999
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جعفر بابكر
					

الاسم: جعفر عبد الحي بابكر
تاريخ: اكتوبر/1669
الحالة الاجتماعية :متزوج والحمد لله
مسقط الراس قرية فاتحة الجعليين (ريفي تمبول)
مكان العمل : المملكة العربية السعودية -الدمام منذ 10سنوات
القبيلة :جعلي موسيابي
جوال: 0508760497



 



يابو الجعافر يعني عمرك 341 سنة . . . ديناصور !!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*طه نورالدائم عمر الشيخ الصديق
ولاية الخرطوم _ ابودليق (بطاحين)
العمر : 15/9/1989م 
العمل: محاسب بمؤسسة خاصة
السكن : الان السعودية تبوك 
مسقط الراس : ابودليق _ قرية الشيخ ابراهيم
الجامعة :الخرطوم _علوم ادارية _ تخصص إدارة ومحاسبة بنوك
اعزب لسنتين قادمتين يعني بعد 2013م
(ساعدونه بالوظايف في السودان والمرأة المتعلمة_ طب ,صيدلة )
تخريمة قولي نحن كان لقينا بنذكرك انت 
فكونا من الغربوووو زيادة في العمر سنتين عشان نسافر والله قلت السعودية زجاج كلها لقيتها بالنية ...
:1 (22):
*

----------


## senba

*صلاح الدين نصر بركة
26\4\1964
مكان النشاءة: كردفان - امروابة اجمل بقاع الارض واحبها الى نفسى على الاطلاق
مكان العمل\ زملاء الاغاثة الافريقية - برنامج ولاية الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*          حامد النصيح القلع          
          العمر 63 سنة ( قولوا ما شاء الله)
          السكن: الصافية - الخرطوم بحري
          جميعابي (جعلي) من الجيلي
          مقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
          جدة - حي الصفا
          العمل: مصنع العبوات الطبية الجراحية
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

رندا عوض الكربم عبده خليل
25سنة
الخرطوم
حلفاوية والحمدلله



 


          بأمانة كدا خصمتي كم من العمر . . ههههههههه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الاسم :محمد مامون عبدالرحيم
مواليد 1\1\1987

منخبي المفضل في كاس العالم : الارجنتين



 

   وديتم الخور
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*الاسم : ناصر موسى الصديق
العمر :مواليد 14/4/1973م
السكن :الجريف غرب الحارة السادسة
مكان العمل: جامعة العلوم الطبية والتكنولوجيا(مامون حميدة)
التلفون :0912778707.......
صفحة الفيس بوك : ..http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home
عضوية :
منتدى جماهير المريخ
منتدى محبى المريخ
شبكة المريخ
منتدى الاحمر الوهاج
بذات الاسم : الجرافى كومر....(كومر لقب الكورة زمااااااااان)
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*الاسم:-محمد دفع الله يوسف 
السكن :-الخرطوم/امتداد ناصر
مسقط الرأس:-الخرطوم/امتداد ناصر
الميلاد:-1979
العمل:- وزارة العلوم والتكنولوجيا /خدمة وطنية
الجامعة :- كلية العلوم الادارية/جامعة الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*الأسم: معاذ عبد السلام أحمد عبد السلام
السكن: بحري الشعبيه شمال
اللقب: أبو آية
مكان العمل: الشركة التجاريه الوسطي
العمر:مواليد 1/1/1991
يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يا ابو اية قلت مواليد كم ؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*انا نسيت حاجة
الحالة الاجتماعية -: على قيد الحياة
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

يا ايهاب انت وين بياناتك
تخريمه
مامعروف امكن الواحد انقطع في محل ساكن انت عشان ايجيك تعدل ليهو راسو



 دا كلام شنو دا دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااا جابتلها  عدل راس دى كتيره دى وانت كدا يا ايهاب بتعدل الراس ونحن ما عارفين يا اخوانا الحقونا ااااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههاى
                        	*

----------


## ابو حمانى

*حمدون عبد الرحمن سيد احمد
كوستي
جعلي
جامعه الخرطوم
1966
الدوحه
                        	*

----------


## جنوبى

*الاسم: شداد وانى لادو 
تاريخ الميلاد: 20-4-1981
الولاية : الاستوائية الوسطى (بحر الجبل سابقا)
المهنة :محاضر 
مكان العمل : جامعة اعالى النيل - كلية الغابات وعلوم المراعى  
الحالة الاجنماعية : اعذب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, ابو ملاذ
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*

الاسم:يوسف السمانى سالم محمد
العمر: 31 سنة
الولاية : شمال كردفان- أم سيالا
الجامعة: السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا -كلية الهندسة -قسم الهندسة الطبية حاليا جامعة وسط السويد(ماستر)
المهنة :مهندس(باحث)
مكان العمل : هيئة الطاقة الذرية السودانية_مركز الاجهزة
الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوج ومريم فى الطريق (قريبا أبومريم ان شاء الله)
التلفون: 0046765689928


*

----------


## السيد

*الاسم : السيد محمد أحمد

العمر : الاعمار بيد الله تهئ تهئ تهئ

خلاص ولا تزعلوا نفسكم 24 سنه

حرم مافيكم زول يقول كلمه علي بالطلاق تاني مابزيدكم ولا شهر . . .

الولاية : الجزيرة - ودمدني - . . . 

المهنه : مهندس 

التلفون : 0912736833


يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أيهــــــــــــــــــــاب أنا اتقطعته تعال مارق تهئ تهئ تهئ . . وقت فيها عدلت راس


*

----------


## jafaros

*من القاع .... فووووووق
                        	*

----------

